# Civilian Casualties Increase in Afghanistan



## AWP (Aug 17, 2013)

While the title is a "duh" statement, A) it was buried in another story and B) is attributed to an increase in roadside bombs. Not "the surge failed" not "we're leaving and the Taliban are staying" and certainly not "An increase in foreign participation and funding."

I understand, they are looking at the direct cause, but WHY is IED use up? The article doesn't address that and the UN report scratches the surface.

"Peace with hon..." no, that's not it. Uh, "Retrograde with hon...." um....

Oh well, the Afghans have this, right? They are fully capable of securing their country because we left them victorious and in charge. Therefore any loss is the Afghan's fault. Right?



http://edition.cnn.com/2013/08/17/world/asia/afghanistan-violence/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


> Civilian casualties in Afghanistan increased 23% in the first six months of this year, the United Nations said in a report released at the end of July.
> The increase in deaths and injuries so far this year was mainly driven by the stepped-up use of improvised explosive devices, the U.N. Assistance Mission in Afghanistan said in its report.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 17, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Oh well, the Afghans have this, right? They are fully capable of securing their country because we left them victorious and in charge. Therefore any loss is the Afghan's fault. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2013/08/17/world/asia/afghanistan-violence/index.html?hpt=hp_t3



Yes, at some point in time the Afghans can fight for what they believe in, or submit to tyranny.

Their choice, not ours.


----------

